# My experience with focus digital technology



## Bigmish

Hello,

Im Mishal from Saudi Arabia and I own printing shop and i just want to share my experience with this company. I was looking for a good Chinese garment printer, i searched allover the web to find one, i found many Chinese companies who sell garment printer, i sent emails to them asking for more details about their printers, many of them selling printer but they don't have any idea about what they are selling, except Focus Digital Technology ( FOCUS DIGITAL ) one of the best companies that I worked with, they answered every single question i asked, and their printers prices are reasonable, they sell many models from A4 size to A1 and i found that the A1 size (Ark-jet) is perfect for my shop, I bought the printer, it took around 10 working days for assembly and its on the way to Saudi Arabia right now, the estimated date of delivery is the end of this month, i really cant wait to try it out, ill post a thread once i get it.


----------



## praneelm

Hello Mishal, your inbox is full so im posting reply here.

There was a forum thread 2 weeks ago

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t105957.html

thats how i came to know about this company.
I also found out where focusdgt is getting the printers manufactured. I think i will buy from the direct manufacturers for cheap.

The difference is Focusdgt is using Dupont White ink and the manufacturers are using Chinese white ink. Thats why Focusdgt's name is more famous.
But the printer is very good with Dupont ink. I can't wait to hear from you when you start using your printer.

Take care and empty your inbox


----------



## AJLA

Hi Praneel,

I sent you PM regarding your answer to Bigmish some days ago, could you please reply, thanks.

Regards,
AJLA


----------



## blackcrest

praneelm said:


> Hello Mishal, your inbox is full so im posting reply here.
> 
> There was a forum thread 2 weeks ago
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t105957.html
> 
> thats how i came to know about this company.
> I also found out where focusdgt is getting the printers manufactured. I think i will buy from the direct manufacturers for cheap.
> 
> The difference is Focusdgt is using Dupont White ink and the manufacturers are using Chinese white ink. Thats why Focusdgt's name is more famous.
> But the printer is very good with Dupont ink. I can't wait to hear from you when you start using your printer.
> 
> Take care and empty your inbox


Hello, coould you provide me the name of the direct manufacturer of the printer?  I Couldn't find it the chinese dtg thread


----------



## Bigmish

blackcrest said:


> Hello, coould you provide me the name of the direct manufacturer of the printer?  I Couldn't find it the chinese dtg thread


Focus digital FOCUS DIGITAL

Try to contact Charlie Que


----------



## Karol Hattas

Hello Mishal,

my name is Karol I am from Slovakia. I was reading with interest that you bought the printer from Focus Digital. Do you have now some new experience with this machine? Do you satified with it?

Thank you for your reply.

Karol


----------



## Bigmish

Karol Hattas said:


> Hello Mishal,
> 
> my name is Karol I am from Slovakia. I was reading with interest that you bought the printer from Focus Digital. Do you have now some new experience with this machine? Do you satified with it?
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Karol


well, its good overall, no problems and the focus rip is great, but do not buy inks from them, get the inks from Home - resoluteink.co.uk (i highly recommend it)


----------



## Karol Hattas

why, are the inks from them a problem? What type of inks was you using from them?


----------



## Bigmish

Karol Hattas said:


> why, are the inks from them a problem? What type of inks was you using from them?


textile inks and i think its mixed with eco solvent or something else (it can damage your printhead) and because u cant cure it even if u press the t shirt for 10 minutes, it will almost vanish from the first wash, so dont take the risk.

ill talk to Charlie Que now to make a nice offer for u he is a good friend


----------



## Karol Hattas

thank you for your attention. I was already order A2+ Butterfly-Jet/EX, from Charlie. Now I am a little bit concern, because I was order a lot of inks. The machine and inks are already on the way to me. Let see if they changed the inks. They offered me the inks imported from USA and Korea.

Do you print CMYK+W?


----------



## Bigmish

Karol Hattas said:


> thank you for your attention. I was already order A2+ Butterfly-Jet/EX, from Charlie. Now I am a little bit concern, because I was order a lot of inks. The machine and inks are already on the way to me. Let see if they changed the inks. They offered me the inks imported from USA and Korea.
> 
> Do you print CMYK+W?


yeah im using CMYK+WWWW
thats the chinese inks, but i dont know about the korean inks, and he is importing DTG digital inks from USA


----------



## blackulver

Karol Hattas said:


> thank you for your attention. I was already order A2+ Butterfly-Jet/EX, from Charlie. Now I am a little bit concern, because I was order a lot of inks. The machine and inks are already on the way to me. Let see if they changed the inks. They offered me the inks imported from USA and Korea.
> 
> Do you print CMYK+W?


Hi Karol,

I'm also interesting to buy A2+ Butterfly-Jet/EX. Pls let me know your experience when you receive the machine.


----------



## Karol Hattas

Hi,

what is your name and from where you are?
Do you have already some knowledge about digital printing?

The machine have to come till January the 10.
Please write me in January and I will transmit you our experiences...

By the way Charlie has informed me that the new inks will be running on the machine without problems. Let's see...

Karol


----------



## blackulver

Karol Hattas said:


> Hi,
> 
> what is your name and from where you are?
> Do you have already some knowledge about digital printing?
> 
> The machine have to come till January the 10.
> Please write me in January and I will transmit you our experiences...
> 
> By the way Charlie has informed me that the new inks will be running on the machine without problems. Let's see...
> 
> Karol


Hi again,

I live in Greece and my name is Triantaphillos. I know many things about dgt printing. I work as a graphic designer.
I'm waiting to see how tour machine is. Talk again. 

Thanks


----------



## Stitch-Up

Bigmish, Is it the FOCUS DTG printer you're having all the problems with?

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t172379.html

John


----------



## Bigmish

Stitch-Up said:


> Bigmish, Is it the FOCUS DTG printer you're having all the problems with?
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t172379.html
> 
> John


yes, i got the ark-jet. this is the first problem because i closed my shop for 9 days without flushing it.


----------



## blackulver

Bigmish said:


> yes, i got the ark-jet. this is the first problem because i closed my shop for 9 days without flushing it.


Focusdgt doesn't provide any help for your problem?


----------



## Bigmish

blackulver said:


> Focusdgt doesn't provide any help for your problem?


they did, but it didnt fix the problem so they told my to get a new capping station, i just ordered it 2 days ago and waiting for it.


----------



## blackulver

Bigmish said:


> they did, but it didnt fix the problem so they told my to get a new capping station, i just ordered it 2 days ago and waiting for it.


I'm also interesting to buy A2+ Butterfly-Jet/EX from focus dgt and I want to know if it is worth. I also know that also the most expensive garment printers can have the same problem that you have.
The think is if you can take any protection in the future to not have this problem again. Because sometimes need the printer to be off for some days.


----------



## blackulver

praneelm said:


> Hello Mishal, your inbox is full so im posting reply here.
> 
> There was a forum thread 2 weeks ago
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t105957.html
> 
> thats how i came to know about this company.
> I also found out where focusdgt is getting the printers manufactured. I think i will buy from the direct manufacturers for cheap.
> 
> The difference is Focusdgt is using Dupont White ink and the manufacturers are using Chinese white ink. Thats why Focusdgt's name is more famous.
> But the printer is very good with Dupont ink. I can't wait to hear from you when you start using your printer.
> 
> Take care and empty your inbox


Hi praneel,

Can you tell me from were focus company getting the printers?

thanks


----------



## Bigmish

blackulver said:


> I'm also interesting to buy A2+ Butterfly-Jet/EX from focus dgt and I want to know if it is worth. I also know that also the most expensive garment printers can have the same problem that you have.
> The think is if you can take any protection in the future to not have this problem again. Because sometimes need the printer to be off for some days.


definitely worth it.

yes if u clean it everyday u will not get any problems, and if u have to stop the machine for more than a week i suggest to flush everything.


----------



## 102557

interesting vid, dtg using thermal/bubblejet technology.. i understand the base printer to be encad which is a kodak company!!! fromm what i have read the encad uses HP printheads? wonder how it holds up "the print" sure would open the door for cheap head replacement...

Newest Direct to garment printer printing technology with Encad bubble-jet technology - YouTube


----------



## BroJames

That head would be the cost of the cartridge? Or even an empty one?


----------



## blackulver

blackulver said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I live in Greece and my name is Triantaphillos. I know many things about dgt printing. I work as a graphic designer.
> I'm waiting to see how tour machine is. Talk again.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Karol,

Did you finally get you printer?


----------



## JeridHill

I used to own 2 Encad printers. They are nice printers, but they aren't the best choice for DTG.

1. They are extremely slow.
2. They are bubblejet, so you will be limited on what inks you can use. You can't use a textile pigment based ink that needs heat to set the ink. The heads heat up to create the bubbles and the pressure needed to jet the ink.
3. The highest resolution on the printhead (which is cartridge based) is 600x600.

I thought I'd go that route years ago and convert a machine over, but these factors stopped me from pursuing it.

The advantage is you can buy a cartridge for about $60, so if the head did clog, it wasn't extremely expensive to replace it.


----------



## blackulver

Karol Hattas said:


> thank you for your attention. I was already order A2+ Butterfly-Jet/EX, from Charlie. Now I am a little bit concern, because I was order a lot of inks. The machine and inks are already on the way to me. Let see if they changed the inks. They offered me the inks imported from USA and Korea.
> 
> Do you print CMYK+W?


Hi Karol,

Any news about your printer. Did you take it?


----------



## JohnL

Are you guys printing in Uni-direction too like all the videos that are shown?


----------



## mantasnumber1

Hello, what do you guys think, is it possible to use any software with butterfly-jet or just a software from this printer manufacturers (focusdgt). Please let me know what you think, because I am going to buy 2 of these printers


----------



## DAGuide

It depends on how they setup the printer (i.e. what feed mode is used, how do they put the printer into a state of error / pause till you can send the platen back to the print ready position,...). So even if two dtg printers use the same print engine (i.e. 4880), they could be setup the same or they could be different.

Best way is to test the software on the printer before you purchase the printers or the software. Good luck.

Mark


----------



## mantasnumber1

Ok, thanks  And btw, what do you think about this printer?


----------



## DAGuide

Never seen it in person, so I can't make a comment. You can see other people's comment in this thread and other threads. I strongly recommend that you see the printer in person and fully understand what training / tech support you are going to get before you drop any money.

Mark


----------



## mantasnumber1

thank you.


----------



## afzalmag

hello mishal can you give me a feedback on the focus dtg if can reply me fast i thanks you in advance


----------



## risingson8

they re just scammers i ve bought a dtg machine from them called beetle jet rip dongle doesnt working, and printer just doesnt print just stay away from this company i think they re ripping off people who buy online ...


----------

